# She's back



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the grandkid has returned

Sorry Gemmy

But then again you can't read it

She's been to Dublin and loved it

Brought back more magnets for the fridge 

It's heaving with her travels 

She's back and hey these old bones are so glad to see her

Her grandad went to pick her up from the airport

We are old, she is young 

And yes a meal is prepared 

One day we won't be here

But for now we are 

To add to her memories 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah Dublin. Tis a mad place.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Always a relief when they return safe and sound


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Our oldest granddaughter is only 9 and we love it when she visits and I'm happy to say that she loves to see us. The good Lady Bill and me have often commented to each other about how much we hope that when she is grown up we hope she can still treat our house as a second home. Nothing beats the love of the family.

Nick.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never been to Dublin , but I've heard it's a fabulous place to visit especially for the younger adults!

Most of her photos seem to feature Guinness , she said the factory tour was great 

Enjoyed the Irish music in the pubs

A good trip by all accounts

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Well the grandkid has returned
> 
> Sorry Gemmy
> 
> ...


Sandra, why can't Gemmy read it?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Coppo

Gemmy thinks my posts should be on farce book (His words ) , he is not interested in my family saga

Which is fine, why read them?

Nothing to do with MHomes

If we only post on MH topics the site would collapse 

He can be very insulting but I guess that's him 

Anyway he's ignoring me now

Alls right with the world 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nickoff said:


> Our oldest granddaughter is only 9 and we love it when she visits and I'm happy to say that she loves to see us. The good Lady Bill and me have often commented to each other about how much we hope that when she is grown up we hope she can still treat our house as a second home. Nothing beats the love of the family.
> 
> Nick.


It's not an easy option Nick

Open home means exactly that

But it works two ways

You get to keep level with the youngsters, they want to talk, discuss important things in their life

What is important in yours in terms of an ordered home ect is an alien concept to those exploring life

Order prevails but only if you put in the effort

Much like when they are 9 , little changes when they are 23 or 19 or 15

Except they choose to be with you, so I guess you will be worth listening too

And they will always remember grandad and grandma

Another dimension to their lives

Even If it's only me feeding them

Washing their clothes , running a bubble bath when they are sad

Come to think about it

The same as I did for their parents

And I can't get rid of those either

I no longer run a bath to sooth their sadness

But we are always here

Until we are not

And by then they will have learnt to survive with the lessons we have taught them

And they will be running bubble baths for their grandkids

Sandra


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

aldra said:


> It's not an easy option Nick
> 
> Open home means exactly that
> 
> ...


Gulp!

Nick.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd love to say
The family are perfect

But they are so not 

Young Albert is a pain, a child of a single mum 

And he feels she should afford everything and she can't 

And we could but it ain't going to happen

He is 15

And now needs to work for his designer clothes 

We wil give him paid work until he finds a job 

And he can live here Monday to Friday along with his dog because he drives his mum mad 

Thinks school is a waste of time 

Well this is a grandkid we are not used to in our family

But hey we have an adopted grandkid alcohol damaged at birth 

And she doesn't fit the mould either

But I love her to bits, more so because she's adopted 

No one adopted me 

And I always thought because I wasn't worthy of adoption 

But once upon a time

Albert thought I was worth it 

And 53 years later 

I guess he feels the same 
Sandra


----------

